# running a fan off a USB port?



## mdashoot (Apr 12, 2008)

Is it safe? I was thinking about rigging up a fan to go behind my z-5500 pod to pull heat away from it, I have some 120mm fans but I was thinking about using the fan from my freezer 7 pro as I dont use it any more.


----------



## FR@NK (Apr 12, 2008)

Well you would need a 5volt fan that draws less then 10 watts. Normal computer fans wouldnt work.


----------



## intel igent (Apr 13, 2008)

FR@NK said:


> Well you would need a 5volt fan that draws less then 10 watts. Normal computer fans wouldnt work.



most PC fans will run @ 5v just gotta keep an eye on the wattage

to the O/P : i was thinking of doing the same for my lappy as it runs fairly warm and i dont have money to go buy a lappy cooler. if you do it let me know how it turns out


----------



## mdashoot (Apr 13, 2008)

well, I dont have a 5v fan, I figured that would be a problem because of the 5v usb output, but if I get one I will try it.


----------



## mdashoot (Apr 13, 2008)

how about this? http://www.buyextras.com/ev40dc5vbabe.html


----------



## intel igent (Apr 13, 2008)

mdashoot said:


> well, I dont have a 5v fan, I figured that would be a problem because of the 5v usb output, but if I get one I will try it.



*most* PC fans will undervolt to 5v

every fan ive ever owned has started and ran @ 5v

just the ones i own right now are over 10w and i dont have a donor USB cable


----------



## mdashoot (Apr 13, 2008)

here we go, If you dont want to make one. http://www.buyextras.com/usbpoweredfans.html


----------



## mdashoot (Apr 13, 2008)

ok, so I have a new plan. first the reason im doing this is because I started to notice how hot my pod would get after a while, I figure cooler is better and i've heard of somebody putting a fan on their pod. anyway, using the fan from my freezer 7 pro, I just popped it off the rubber things that hold it to the frame. I have a fan controller with an unused channel, so I will run it from that out the back of the case and mount it to the back of the pod where the vents are.


----------



## mdashoot (Apr 13, 2008)

here is the start.


----------



## mdashoot (Apr 13, 2008)

sweet! it works


----------

